# Kick Entry (basic drill)



## chinaboxer (May 19, 2010)

a change of pace today, by focusing the lesson on Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do, which is Bruce Lee&#8217;s martial art that is geared more for the &#8220;athletic individual&#8221;, and is driven by using &#8220;front wheel drive&#8221; footwork.

although i don&#8217;t rely on this method much anymore, i think it&#8217;s important to show Wing Chun and JKD practitioners &#8220;both sides of the coin&#8221;. not to mention, it&#8217;s a great workout and lots of fun! and if you are very athletic, fast and strong, this can be very effective.

have fun with the drill, and as Bruce Lee once said, &#8220;play, but play serious&#8221;. 

http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2010/05/19/kick-entry-drill/


----------

